
Cognitect dev-tools (Datomic dev-local, REBL) bundled (+ free) - tosh
https://twitter.com/cognitect/status/1296551781007273990
======
seancorfield
REBL was free for personal use before. Commercial use required a Datomic
license or a monthly Patreon subscription. REBL is now free for commercial use
as well. At least, that's my understanding of this latest bundling change.

~~~
tosh
you're right, I updated the title (removed "for personal use" qualifier)

